# Uber Whatsit #149



## 480sparky (May 11, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits.


----------



## Trever1t (May 11, 2013)

a Mother's Day Card!  <3


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> a Mother's Day Card!  <3




No..... I mailed that out Tuesday and she got it Thursday.


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2013)

a lava lamp.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 11, 2013)

i dunno but the red looks like paint lol


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2013)

The Red and Black of a Canon box


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2013)




----------



## frommrstomommy (May 11, 2013)

looks like a glitter accident on a tar road. lol.. partially shaded.


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2013)

Could be the windshield of my Jeep wrangler but there is no red on it.  :lmao:


----------



## Garron (May 12, 2013)

Granite kitchen surface


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 480sparky (May 12, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Could be the windshield of my Jeep wrangler but there is no red on it.  :lmao:



You mean you haven't turned yours upside-down and ended up bleeding? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, whattaya shooting with in your avatar?


----------



## 480sparky (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Overread (May 12, 2013)

scalextric racing board


----------



## ronlane (May 12, 2013)

480sparky said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Could be the windshield of my Jeep wrangler but there is no red on it.  :lmao:
> ...



No Sir, I haven't turned my jeep over yet (thank God). I was shooting some plastic bottles and other targets at that time. (You know, those darn plastic bottles were so bad I had to put them on the firing line.)


----------



## 480sparky (May 12, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ........I was shooting some plastic bottles and other targets at that time. (You know, those darn plastic bottles were so bad I had to put them on the firing line.)



I'm not asking about your targets........ I wanted to know what you're shooting 'em with.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Photographiend (May 13, 2013)

Part of a book cover? Looks like what ever it is has some sort of a laminated surface with a bunch of tiny air bubbles trapped underneath. Although some of the shots with the darker sections remind me of a polished labradorite surface. It wouldn't make sense in the context of the shots.


----------



## ronlane (May 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ........I was shooting some plastic bottles and other targets at that time. (You know, those darn plastic bottles were so bad I had to put them on the firing line.)
> ...



Oh, my bad. It is a .22 that my cousin (in the background) owns. We use the cheap rounds for target practice.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ronlane (May 13, 2013)

Pin stripping on a vehicle?


----------



## rmbaird (May 13, 2013)

Tread of a tire?


----------



## Photographiend (May 13, 2013)

Instead of a laminated surface those air bubbles could be trapped under a protective peal off plastic...


----------



## jkzo (May 14, 2013)

water bubbles seen on a granite surface?


----------



## ryanwaff (May 14, 2013)

condensation on a glass bottle?


----------



## gregtallica (May 14, 2013)

I've gotten the bubbles, but I'm SO stumped on this one!


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 14, 2013)

Sandpaper.


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2013)

OK, here's the entire frame:


----------



## Garron (May 14, 2013)

Sport shoe



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kathyt (May 14, 2013)

Part of a shoe lace


----------



## Photographiend (May 14, 2013)

per usual it is driving me nutty...


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 14, 2013)

im gonna guess a skateboard


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2013)

This one could just keep going and going and going...........


----------



## squirrels (May 14, 2013)

Really? A battery?


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Really? A battery?




Yes.  Really.







All TPF Bunnies may now rejoice!



.


----------



## squirrels (May 14, 2013)

:albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino::albino:

It was much bubblier than I expected!


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2013)




----------



## gregtallica (May 16, 2013)

Whoa! That's awesome!


----------

